# Some examples of my art



## MauEvig (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm almost afraid to post these...considering how good everyone else's seems to be. ^^;
Never the less I'm interested in things like commissions...but I'd like opinions first.
One little rule of thumb though...please please please say something good about the drawing...not just something like "that's good but you could work on this" I would like to hear in detail what's good along with what I need to work on.
And please no flaming either. xx;
Also...I realize I'm horrible with proportion...
But yeah anyway...here are some of my examples...*gulps and hides*

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/MauandSpecclovePencial1.jpg

This is one I did for my boyfriend, Specc. This drawing features our characters Mau and Specc in a loving fashion. ^^ I'm currantly working on coloring it in Adobe Photoshop. I'm really proud of this drawing, I spent a lot of time on it, and even more so with the coloring.

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/MauPenDrawing1-2.jpg

This is a recent pen drawing of my fursona Mau. I realize it's on lined paper, but for a pen drawing I thought I did really well. I used sparkly gel pens to color it, and a regular black pen for the black stuff and outline. The proportion I know is well off...but for not using a pencil I thought I did an excellent job.

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/Shamira.jpg

A pencil sketch of a character in a novel that I am currantly writing.

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/Ziru.jpg

A drawing of Mau's evil Arch Nemesis Ziru

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/MauGettingRobotisized.jpg

Oh noez! Mau's getting robotisized!

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/MetalMau.jpg

Mau Robotisized! I thought she looked cool all mecha like XD

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/Mau1.gif

A drawing of Mau Sonic style! This is an older one, before I decided to start working on developing my own furry drawing art style.

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/LinXiaoSo.jpg

Pencil drawing I did for a friend's character.

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/MauversusZiru1.jpg

Mau fighting Ziru!

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/MauPencial1.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/MauInked1.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/Mauwithlyrics.jpg

These three are progressions to a final piece. It started as a pencil drawing, then inked, and then colored in photoshop. The lyrics are taken from the Band Skillet, the song titled "Rebirthing." I didn't write the Song...but I thought it would appropriate for Mau's theme. Filters were used for the background.

And...those are some examples of what I can do with furry art.

I also have some professional art that I've done for applying for a job. I used the Hornell Area Arts Council as my example, though I am not personally affiliated with them. (unfortunately I didn't get the job though xx; ):


http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/hornellartscard1copy.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/hornellartscard2copy.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/hornellartscard3copy.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/hornellartscard4.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/hornellartscard5.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/hornellartscard6.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/hornellartscard7.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/hornellartscard8.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/hornellartscard9.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee283/MauEvigEternalCat/hornellartscard10.jpg

I realize those business card designs have nothing to do with furries, I just wanted to show more of what I can do on photoshop. ^^;

Anyway...I'd like honest opinions. Like I said, I don't just want to hear "you can improve on this" please tell me what's good about them too.
Although it would be nice to know whether or not I could survive doing commission art, or whether I should pack my bags and give up as an artist. 
I think I do have some potential though at least.
Tell me what you think.

Edit: Aww shoot. I didn't realize there was a place specifically for critiques. If this is a bother than can a mod or admin kindly move this to the appropriate forum please? Thanks. ^^;


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow thats a lot of art, its not good but not bad either, and very fine detail even with few flaws its still very creative and i love your coloring :3 and so much emotion i see in them and the poses are good too :3 i used to be in the same pace i was shy and scared but i kind of worked my way through the harsh criticisms to get where i am with a lot of practice really but your stuff is good too, just need to work a lil on those proportions and your OFF


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow thanks. I'm glad you like them. Yeah, I know I'm terrible with proportion.
I know if I were drawing hyoomans that people would recommend I study human anatomy. But these are furries were talking about. Though furries do have similiar anatomy to humans but by combining animal/beast attributes.
That said, anyone got any good resources for helping me with proportion?
I realize I made a lot of examples here, but I rather not crowd the forum with a bajillion different threads on my own artwork. ^^;


----------



## darkonedrei (Jun 25, 2008)

My advice (in addition to what cYbEr_PaNdA said) is to take a bit more time with the details, and don't be afraid to clean up the messy edges.  Other than that, practice, practice, practice ^.=.^


----------

